# AquaBid SNE This Saturday Night!



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This Saturday, March 21, is the www.aquabid.com SNE. It is 7:00 pm EST until....

Go to the left side of the page and click on "One-Hour Auctions."

Sellers offer anything from breeding supplies to live food to inverts to plants for less than normal.

JDAquatics (a member of this forum) participates and not only has nice plants but a flat shipping rate. It's where I buy most of plants. Also participating is "Nofishtoday" which is www.bamaplants.com.

Have fun!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

I just bought some items from JDA on eBay - great stuff! Fantastic service & communication.

I'm new to AquaBid. What does SNE stand for? Thanks. =)


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

saturday night express auctions. On the 3rd saturday of the month everyone is invited to post 1 hr auctions.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can get a lot of nice stuff for less and sometimes it goes on beyond the "cut-off" time.

I got some super nice Anubias nana 'petite' from JDA at the one in January.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I Just bought a bunch of plants from JDA and BamaPlants at the SNE at Aquabid. Great prices and beautiful plants. Plus flat rate shipping if you buy multiple items. 
If you haven't check it out do it. They have have some great deals going on!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I may have bought way too many plants. ;_;


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

lol your not the only one.....


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Still got plenty to go around 
and thank you jjposko for the kind words


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

JDAquatics said:


> Still got plenty to go around
> and thank you jjposko for the kind words


I guess I need to get a few more tanks set up then....


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

jjposko said:


> lol your not the only one.....


I trust Russell's word, so I only bid from the ones she mentioned. They had so many lovely plants and I have been needing some nice low light ones for my dorm tanks. But I don't even think those two little tanks can hold that much haha.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

:lol:


jjposko said:


> I guess I need to get a few more tanks set up then....


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Just looked at the full round up of the plants I won tonight. Hope my fish have room to swim lol.

Thank you, JDAquatics, for the fast response time... I always get nervous waiting around for sellers and then wondering if I would come across as too impatient for contacting right away.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> I trust Russell's word, so I only bid from the ones she mentioned. They had so many lovely plants and I have been needing some nice low light ones for my dorm tanks. But I don't even think those two little tanks can hold that much haha.


Whoa! Talk about pressure. :lol:

Now you know why I can sometimes give plants away with my Cholla! So many plants, so few gallons. ;-)


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

Well, I at least got to window shop a little bit last night... My daughter was having a total meltdown (teething & runny nose, yay!) until bedtime @ 8pm. I checked after putting her to bed and saw some auctions were still going! But aquabid logged me out just as the two plants I wanted were ending and I'm still too new/clumsy on the site to get logged back in in time. XD Ugh. Oh well.

Really neat event, hoping I can hit it next month. And now I know where bamaplants website is, too...

As it is currently just about every QT and vase in the house is holding new plants, so I'm sure I can wait a month to get more... XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Whoa! Talk about pressure. :lol:
> 
> Now you know why I can sometimes give plants away with my Cholla! So many plants, so few gallons. ;-)


No pressure. Just based on good experience with your cholla.


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks so much for the heads up! I don't think I managed to clean out the bank account... maybe next month


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

excited to get my plants.

....my parents will probably complain the aquarium is over planted.

no such thing as overplanted as long as the fish can swim through lol


----------

